# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  جواب امتحان های پیشرفت تحصیلی یا همان هماهنگ استانی

## erifia

دوستان این پاسخ  این سوالات رو هر چی تو اینترنت سرچ کردم پیدا نکردم خواستم ببینم از کجا باید بگیرم

----------


## hossenmgh

خو کاشکی استان مورد نظرتو می گفتی
مثلا خراسان رضوی از این لینک می تونی سوالا رو با کلید بگیری
لینک

----------

